# True layer mask option for PSE 7, 8, or 9



## crimbfighter (Apr 16, 2011)

If you're like me, I was getting immensely frustrated PSE 8 does not have a true layer mask option, so I did some hunting and experimenting. I found this installation method to add an actual layer mask option to PSE. Here is the video tutorial off Youtube, and a link to the website which offers the free download. I thought I would share the process for others to try!






(or if you don't want to watch the embedded video, go to YouTube and search the following)
"Photoshop Elements Installing a Layer Mask"

Free Layer Mask Tool for Photoshop Elements (Win/Mac Any Version)

I followed the tutorial exactly as he demonstrated, and viola, I have layer masks now! If you want to add a layer mask option to your PSE software, I would definitely recommend this! It took me about 20 minutes to do, and the narrator of the video does an excellent job. It makes a world of difference in the ease of editing photos when you take advantage of layer masking. PSE does have what it calls a "clipping layer" but it's a pain to use, and it doesn't seem to work as well as layer masks.  For the other novices out there, if you're not too familiar with how to use a layer mask, or what its advantages are, simply go on YouTube and search "Photoshop layer mask tutorial" and it will open your eyes!

One side note, I did have to restart PSE two times for everything to work flawlessly. For some reason the first time I restarted the editor, it was glitching, almost like it was recycling a command over and over. After I restarted the editor the second time, it was perfect. No issues at all. So, if you try this and have a similar problem, a couple restarts should do the trick.

Enjoy!


----------



## Overread (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been using the same addon (in elements 6) for ages and its my most used part of editing. It really is a very powerful and versatile and simple tool to use and really does help a lot in making slight adjustments to key areas of a photo rather than always being limited to global adjustments.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, it's definitely been a wonderful tool. I first installed it a couple weeks ago and wanted to use it few times to make sure it worked as advertised before subjecting others to it  I'm glad to hear you've used the same install for a while and it still works well! I was actually considering forking out the doe for full Photoshop, just to get layer masks! Then I found this and I can put it off for a while. I hope others find success with this, too.


----------



## Overread (Apr 16, 2011)

Full photoshop  has advantages though, esp if you read some of the more advanced uses of layer masks (esp with noise and sharpening). The ability to copy and paste onto and with the layermask itself is something the free elements one won't do (nor with the existing limited layermasks in elements either). That can limit you in the use of more advanced editing methods. 

The basic mode is still very powerful and versatile and certainly gives elements an edge enough to do a lot of post processing needed.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 16, 2011)

Absolutely, and I didn't mean to imply I have no need for full Photoshop any longer. Layer masking was just one large void I was feeling with PSE, and was the main driving force encouraging my upgrade. Now that I have layer masking, I can grow and advance my editing skills further with the tools currently available to me before needing to upgrade.

The less complicated environment of PSE is also a better (in my opinion) arena for me to develop these skills before taking the plunge into th full version.


----------

